# Bluetooth ipod connect



## hailmarc73 (Dec 16, 2018)

hey all, can anyone tell me if i can connect my ipod to my 2011 Nissan Rogue, it has Nav and bluetooth but i keep seeing it isnt compatibale??


----------



## BBref (Dec 24, 2018)

2011 Rogue has a wired corrector inside the center armrest compartment. It does not have Bluetooth capability.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Old thread, but…
What can one do to “add” Bluetooth or CarPlay capability to a 2011 non-BOSE rogue?
many EBay touch screen units that purport to do this for about $100 or so.
what have members done for an aftermarket solution?
I don’t need a $700 wonder box,but it would be nice to hear podcasts, Spotify, iTunes, etc, on my 30 + min commute.


----------

